# transformer



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

What tool do you need to open up a lionel 80 transformer? Looks to be a rectangel! thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know, never tried to open one.  If it's a rectangular bit, you can make one by grinding down and old screwdriver to fit. Those bits are also readily available.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks I found a real small allen wrench that worked but there is no fuse inside.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you talking about the CW-80 transformer? There are a whole bunch of things that can fail, and I'm pretty sure there actually is a fuse in there, at least for early models. If you have a modern one, maybe contact Lionel and see if you can get a warranty replacement. They're generally not repairable by the average user.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

It has a board in there but no fuse. It was a short and after reading the manuel I looked for the short and guess I found it it is working for now. The clue was the green light blinking, it mean over load or short.Maybe I will get the hang of it sooner or later. Thanks for all your help with my dumb questions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great, glad to hear it's working. The green light blinking indeed signals a short.  The important clue was the blinking light, that would have saved you taking it apart if you mentioned it. Next time.


----------

